# Lulz, useless shop on shoptemp



## Recorderdude (May 7, 2011)

So I was posting in blogs and the word "nowhere" got linked to this: http://shoptemp.net/shop/nowhere.html

I LMAO'D, but why is an empty shop (no products) called "nowhere" on shoptemp? If it's taking up any server costs whatsoever, might be wise to remove it


----------



## Sausage Head (May 7, 2011)

i noticed that too 2 times this week, and there are ALOT more shops like this. Just get the list of shops by country and change it to "All Countries".


----------



## DSdonkey77 (May 17, 2011)

Fail!


----------

